# American Natural Premium dog food



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I've tried EVERY highly talked about dry dog food for Atticus, and he wont touch it. He sniffs it and turns his nose up. The only thing he will eat is science diet which I don't really care for, but its what my mom feeds her dogs and I don't argue with her about it. But a month ago at a dog show I grabbed a sample of all the foods that said grain free on them, hoping a no grain diet will help his tear stains, and he wouldn't touch any of them except American Natural Premium. I wasn't expecting him to eat any of them so I didn't really do much research, bad on my part, but now that I found one that he will actually eat I decided to research it a bit.

ANP Grain Free Fish & Potato | American Natural Premium

This is the sample I got at the dog show that he loves. What do you guys think of this food? Is it worth purchasing?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Michelle - 

Wow this is very interesting...... Bella who you so wonderfully helped me find from Atticus's breeder also does the exact same thing with dry kibble - she loves the Science Diet that she can home on - very frustrating! She's finally now eating Poultry/Fish formula from Orijen - this stuff has a very rich smell right out of the bag. 

I really think a lot of the issue is the size / texture of the kibble. Most grain free is round / flat discs compared to the tiny pieces of the small breed SD.

As for ANP - I've never heard of it before but it's rated 4 star on dog food advisor.

Hope you find a kibble that Atticus will eat


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

I have been feeding American Natural Premium to our sheltie for almost 6 months now... he is doing great on it and seems to really like it. I also dont mind the smell of this dry food. It is reasonably priced and their are quite a few stores near me that carry it in IL  It is also the same food brand I would prefer to feed to our poodle when we get one...


----------

